# Apprenticeship Program dilemma.What would u do?



## Brando714 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi, I am new here and I live in Orange County, CA. Last December I called my local IBEWs to be put on the waiting list, but was told to call back again mid June. I called back first week of June but both the OC/LA IBEW are still not accepting any applications for interviews. And even if I was to be put on the list, it generally takes 2 to 2.5 years. I do not want to wait that long to work towards on my newly eyed career as an electrician. I did some Google search, and there are plenty of non-union schools that you can attend (some free others up to $20,000) What are your thoughts on these kind of schools? The free tuition ones like WECA and ABC Socal have a 1 year waiting list, which is at least better than the 2 years. How do these schools work? Do you get paid as you go to school like the IBEW programs? It is roughly about 4-5 years just like IBEW. If I enroll and start school a year from now, but have my name on the list for IBEW, should I stop going to the non-union apprenticeship program and go to the IBEW's? If so, would I have to pay the non-union's program for wasting their time and resource on me? My mind is very clouded on what to do. In California, almost every private electric company asks for the ET (electrical trainee) card so I need to go through schooling to obtain it. P


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Go where the opportunity is. I completed a 4 year program with I.E.C, (independent electrical contractors) and schooling was the same IMO as the NJATC, however the NJATC is 5 year program. I didn't have to wait, and I started right out of high school and gained 80,000 hours of OJT time which I feel is invaluable. I eventually moved out of state, but found it easy to go to a Union shop. I joined the IBEW, and they allowed me to go back and re-do 4th and 5th NJATC schooling to gain IBEW credit to be recognized as a JW. NOT J.I.T, but JW.


So, don't wait, start getting that OJT time now, if you can, and especially if you 100% all in..mentally to be a JW. Later on, if you want, you could join the IBEW, like I did.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing comes easy or free. If you want to get into the field take anything you can get, but watch what you sign. Get on the union list no mater what it takes, and if you can get union later go for it, it is something that you can use your whole carrier. 
Good luck and don't give up, the field needs young blood.

Cowboy


----------

